# Who knew?



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Mega-Rock cannot die.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Interesting...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Where in god's name did you get that? That's the greatest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm kinda curious about that one myself. I never knew BADASS played in the Middle East. There was no mention of it in the "Fake News" before the old site closed down.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Interesting... ^^


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

It's still tr00.

BADASS OWNZ!!11


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My buddies have video of blowing up camels. He said he was taking out their transportation.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

that picture has been photoshopped to death. the g.i. who is in it even came under investigtion. it was i poupular science a while back.


----------

